# Juglines- The elusive white noodle



## tailin' reds n' brunettes (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been looking for white noodles to complete my juglines but can not find them anywhere. I understand that a "fun noodle" is simply made from a closed cell polyehtylene foam. I have checked several websites but they either offer the right material in the wrong color or the wrong material with the right color. Anyone know where I can find the elusive white noodle: website, phone number, anything. I am looking for a tube or sheet, 2 inches in either diameter or thick.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

SSI industries in Houston should have what you are looking for. Google them.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Just FYI...an alternative to using the white SSI noodles is to buy regular swimming pool noodles and a roll of white duct tape. I do this because I'm not about to go to Houston to purchase the white noodles. Also, the white duct tape comes in handy because you can write your "set-out" dates right on the tape and just put a new piece on when you fill it up. Good luck.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I use zip ties and white trash bags over the regular noodles.


----------



## tailin' reds n' brunettes (Sep 10, 2007)

That will work, thanks for the help


----------



## scubiguana (Aug 31, 2006)

walmart in bay city and lake jackson has a fish-n-noodle, $2 and change, pre made and ready for your drop. it has a rod with loops on each end, white noodle for the body and a small plastic capfor a stop on the top. dont have a report on preformance yet but they look pretty good


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

*Locations

**
















Scroll Down For More Locations

**SSI Dallas - Corporate *2367 Glenda Lane
Dallas, TX 75229

Phone: (972) 243-0676
Fax: (972) 243-0693
Toll Free 1 888 243-0672

Location Map

*SSI Tulsa *430 S. Rockford
Tulsa, OK 74120

Phone: (918) 587-5567
Fax: (918) 582-7510
Toll Free 1 800 888-8909

Location Map

*SSI Oklahoma City *610 N.E. 36th St.
Oklahoma City, Ok 73105

Phone: (405) 524-9525
Fax: (405) 524-8138

Location Map

*SSI Houston *2211 Sabine
Houston, TX 77007

Phone: (713) 862-3900
Fax: (713) 862-3806

Location Map

*SSI Austin* 4213 Todd Lane
Austin, TX 78744

Phone: (512) 326-1156
Fax: (512) 326-1159

Location Map

*SSI San Antonio *2104 Mannix
San Antonio, TX 78217

Phone: (210) 930-6360
Fax: (210) 828-6922

Location Map

*SSI Ft. Worth *2900 Marquita Drive
Fort Worth, TX 76116

Phone: (817) 731-7890
Fax: (817) 732-9890

Location Map 

*SSI McAllen *1503 Mid-Cities Drive
Pharr, TX 78577-2128

Phone: (956) 782-1341 
Fax: (956) 782-2197

Location Map


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WalMart has a fairly good grade of white duct tape, use like HuntNETime said.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I use crab trap floats but one size bigger and I cut up a bleach bottle for tags


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

SSI has it and it is called backer rod. the purpose that it is really made for is to fill expansion joints in roads and parking garages. It comes in a variety of sizes from 1" - 6".


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

duct tape....use the duct tape


----------



## Wayner (Jan 5, 2006)

*Jug Lines*

The first set of jug lines I made, I used swim noodles. I painted them white. Bad idea!!!!! The paint flaked off and stuck all over my boat. Then I wrapped them in white duct tape. That worked great.

Down side is, if you get any chop on the water, they are hard to find. If you get a big fish on them, he can hold it underwater and swim a long ways. I now use square cubes of styofoam. They are more bulky in the boat, but much easier to spot on the lake.

Hope this helps.
Good luck.
Wayner


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

http://www.texascatfishjuglines.com/


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

White duct tape.


----------



## tilkomatic81 (Jun 14, 2008)

If you can find the *** that stole mine, he has a few.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

People are bad about stealing them on Livingston. When I first started using them a few years ago it was not a problem. I could set out a few then run over to some white bass spots and come back later to haul in my catfish. Can't do that now. I don't understand how people could have a vaule system that makes it okay to take others belongings, and hey, we are talking about $2.00 worth of material at the most. However there are people who think it is worth lowering their self as a person to steal 2 bucks worth of foam and pvc.
SS


----------



## dlewis0358 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought a case, 102' I think (17 pieces @ 6' each); used four 72" pieces 
Will sell by the 6' piece (8-9" jugs) if you are in the SW Houston area or want to come by
Email [email protected]


----------



## Redhead1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Dlewis.......how much was the case?


----------

